# Olive oil biscuits on a electric griddle



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Feeling really frugal this morning I when ahead and griddle biscuits.
2 cups flour, 2 tbsp baking powder, 1 scan tbsp salt, food processor,1/4-1/2 cup oil or less
Process dry ingredients then add oil till flour changes color to a light yellow, flour most not be soak in oil, stop, drop ingredients in a bowl and add milk till all is moist and comes together like your regular biscuits. Roll the dough, don't knead, and fold several times to created layers .Oil griddle with paper towel and griddle biscuits in low heat till double, I cover the griddle to trap heat but allowed steam to escape, once double give it more heat to brown and turn biscuits to other side they will need less time because they will be basically baked already, just till they brown. You can add garlic to dough for garlic biscuits or grated cheese or short cakes for dessert, the idea is to not turn the oven for a small batch of biscuits. 























:2thumb:


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Those look amazing! Would have never thought you could do them on griddle! 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Um, how are we expected to be over for breakfast when you don't tell us until after lunch?
:dunno:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Moose33 said:


> Um, how are we expected to be over for breakfast when you don't tell us until after lunch?
> :dunno:


I`m sorry guys my fault:laugh:


----------

